# looking to stone this font any help..



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hello i want to try and stone this font. i only have corel but am willing to buy Rstones if i would be able to stone this font with that i may take the plunge and get it and start the learning curve on it any input would be apreciated..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

When you say stone the font what are you looking to do exactly?... Do an outline stone on all the letters? Do a stone fill on all the letters?...

Do a centerline stone on all the letters?.

I think the outline and centerline can be done fairly well with CorelDRAW alone... If you give me the name of the font I can run in thur rStones and see what it does on a fill....

Kevin


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

i want it filled. the name of it is Ballpark weiner i got it from dafont.com


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know what you are looking to do is very practical or not?... I suppose what you want it to look like once it's stoned?... I know what I would want it to look like and I don't think rStones is going to be much help for what I would want it to look like.... Maybe someone with more expertise with rStones could give more input... I have it I just don't know how helpful it would be?...

Kevin


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

so what is r stones best for just outline


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Manny, is that the exact wording you want filled? What size do you want the finished design and for what size stones? I don't use Corel, and don't know which software will fill that "best", but I don't have a problem filling it and sending you the cut file if you want. It's up to you if you decide to actually use it.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> so what is r stones best for just outline


rStones is a GREAT macro... I don't like the licensing but that is my only complaint...

That said it does well with outlines and certain fills...

The font you were interested in has varying thicknesses and that's what is often tricky when looking to do a fill...

I would love to see what Carol can do with the font.... 

Kevin


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks slick pm sent.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: looking to stone this font any help.. file*

this is what winpcsign spits out. Didnt know how tall/wide you wanted... unless your using ss6 stones, it may be a bit wide for a t-shirt..

at 3.5 inches tall, it was 17 inches wide using ss10



if you want any more help, just pm me.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: looking to stone this font any help.. file*



ifusion said:


> this is what winpcsign spits out. Didnt know how tall/wide you wanted... unless your using ss6 stones, it may be a bit wide for a t-shirt..
> 
> at 3.5 inches tall, it was 17 inches wide using ss10
> 
> ...


This result is essentially what you get with rStones too...

This is what I was saying it's probably not the greatest font for Rhinestones just because you couldn't have very many letters before it got very wide...

The WinPC result sort of looks like the original but really what you have here is a standard grid output.

I guess what I was seeing for the font is the stones go in a sweeping motion with the curves of the letters and that's what is tricky...

There is actually a great tutorial I was watching the other day where it shows you more or less the same process Win PC sign is using for this result but in a more manual process. You could certainly use the same technique in this video to end up with nearly the same result as the WinPC example but doing it in CorelDRAW...

http://www.iloveknk.com/Support/Rhinestone/Videos/LineTemplatesForRhinestoneFills.wmv

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: looking to stone this font any help.. file*



ifusion said:


> this is what winpcsign spits out. Didnt know how tall/wide you wanted... unless your using ss6 stones, it may be a bit wide for a t-shirt..
> 
> at 3.5 inches tall, it was 17 inches wide using ss10
> 
> ...


This result is essentially what you get with rStones too...

This is what I was saying it's probably not the greatest font for Rhinestones just because you couldn't have very many letters before it got very wide...

The WinPC result sort of looks like the original but really what you have here is a standard grid output.

I guess what I was seeing for the font is the stones go in a sweeping motion with the curves of the letters and that's what is tricky...

There is actually a great tutorial I was watching the other day where it shows you more or less the same process Win PC sign is using for this result but in a more manual process. You could certainly use the same technique in this video to end up with nearly the same result as the WinPC example...

http://www.iloveknk.com/Support/Rhinestone/Videos/LineTemplatesForRhinestoneFills.wmv

Kevin


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: looking to stone this font any help.. file*

I checked the URL out but the link was broken... when I browsed that website there was a ton of videos so I couldnt easily identify the one you were referencing.

When I used my crystalpress, crystal studio came with a fill feature that would allow you to specify the fill angle that would sometimes help change the flow of the stones that you were talking about. So rather than a flat grid like winpcsign does, you may have a more natural flow.

Unfortunately crystal studio only works with the crystal press and you cant export.


----------

